# Some of my Drake's



## BRIAN S. (Jun 26, 2005)

These are what I collect and are my prizes .... S.T. Drake's Plantation Bitters


----------



## flasherr (Jun 26, 2005)

Those are very nice and im sure nicer in person. Why does the one have a diff lip on it? 2nd shelf in the middle. What is the figural bottle? Very nice collection Brian S
 Brian B


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

heyyyy, BRIAN S.ya tryin' ta put one over on us er what?
 I can plainly see those last 5 on the bottom right ain't Drakes....LOL.


 All kiddin' aside: WOO WOO !!! Very nice grouping of "eye candy." [8D][sm=tongue.gif]

 Thanks for sharin'.......


 BRIAN B> the figurals are Brown's Celebrated Indian Herb Bitters....called the "Indian Queen" bottle by collectors...neat, huh?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice *Brian S.*!!! [][][]

    []I think I've seen you post these on the forum before, which is alright, because you can't get enough of 'collection' photos. []

 I'll send you my snail mail address so you'll know where to send those Queenies, then you'll have more room for Drakes. Good idea, right? []


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah, MEECH..I agree.
 BRIAN already has my snail addy so he can send those 3 Tennessee Bitters my way...frees up even more room for Drakes.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 27, 2005)

Heck...I'll take them even if they ain't Tennessee Bitters...(I ain't proud).[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bearswede (Jun 27, 2005)

If ya ain't usin' them semi's, I'll take 'em... Yuck, yuck...

 And I'd be interested in hearing about that wide-mouthed Drake's, Bud...


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks guys !
 I like to show them off once in awhile ! A lot of hard work .... trading , selling , hunting , and buying to put this grouping together. And it has slowed down a lot here lately.....Drake's seem to be going up , up , and up . Those ole' medium Amber 4 and 6 logs have been going for 140. - 150. bucks here lately on ebay. Just a few years back you could buy boxes full of them for 60.00 a piece at any of the Shows. 

 whiskeyman ...... Just the 2 semi cabins are Tennessee Bitters ( Aromatic Orange ex Ralph VanBroklin Collection , small and large sizes) You have probably held both of these in your hand at one time or another . 
 The third is a Jenner's / Malt / Bitters / 1874 ( motif of wheat ) . 

 flasher...... I don't know exactly which bottle you are talking about. One that has an applied tapered collar with a ring top ????? Most Drake's have just the tapered collar with no ring.  Charlie has already answered your question about the figurals.

 bearswede ...  That expanded wide mouth Drake's is a 5 log.  And I will trade on my semi's if you have a Drake's I need ( except the Tennessee semi's ) .

 meech ........ Yeah , I posted a pic sometime ago of the display case.... but I added a few new pieces in this pic.  What's your snail mail address Meech ???? I want to get those Queenies out to you right away !!!!  ;o) 

 I wish I had them in a sunlit window.......the display case lighting drowns the Puces out quite a bit and tends to make them look muddy Brown.     Brian


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Brian or anyone with suggestions -
 I built a couple of display cases, less than two years ago, that look very close to what you have your Drakes in, but didn't use yours as an example. Sliding glass doors, same pulls, glass shelves and white sides, top and bottom. They don't have lighting though. I'm building (any day now - yeah right) a few other and larger ones and need advice on lighting. 

 What is the best way to (backlight I guess) light these? Florescent tubes behind white translucent panels? If so, is above or overhead lighting needed also? And if this is the case, how are bulbs changed easily and what kind of space or spacing is needed before the shelves begin without damaging the pieces displayed? Any advice anyone?

 Sorry for all the Qs but have wondered about this for some time.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Meech ,
 The display I have pictured is backlit with flourescent tubes.... one light to a shelf ( 4 foot tubes ). It has no extra lighting from the top or bottom ( although the display case does have a glass top also , which does let some room lighting in ). My cabinet was fairly deep , so I built panels  ( 1" x 3/4" wood with translucent material glue to the back of the frame ) that went in the back of each shelf that screw on each side to the cabinet ( I left about a 5 - 6 inch space for the lights). It sort of creates a false back...the lights are between the actual cabinet back and the false back. The lights just lay on the shelves , and I wired them together and exited the back of the cabinet with the plug in ( the false back hides the wire that wires the lights together). To change bulbs I have to take the bottles out of the cabinet and unscrew the screws ( 1 on one side and 2 on the other side ) and remove the false back panel to access the bulbs. The flourescent tubes burn a lot cooler than other lighting sources. But , they tend to dull the Puce colorations. But , no display case will ever make your bottles look as good or show off there coloration like a sunny window. But , I have youngin's running around the house ...so I will stick with my display case for now.  
  This is hard for me to explain , but here are some pics so you might be able to understand what I'm trying to explain.  I'm sure there would be any easier way to build this .... But I built mine from a unlit display case that I already had. 
 Hope this helps , Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 28, 2005)

Another pic


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 28, 2005)

another


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 28, 2005)

another


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 28, 2005)

One last one I promise ! Maybe you can see what I'm trying to explain. This case is backlit very well with just the bulbs in the back.


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice Brian, those sure make my 1 and only Drake's on my shelf look kinda stupid. You have been collecting for some time it looks. I am still trying to find my flavor of what I what to focus on. I think I'm leaning toward bitters, but damn they are hard to dig around Iowa and my wife just can't really justify me spending $100+ on a bottle.[] My kids are starting to help me out though they say that dad's bottles are cool mom.[] Once again you have a very nice grouping of bottles and a really nice display case!  Josh


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Brian -
 THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! The photos helped a lot, but I got it just by your description. I have one area that I'm sticking a built-in in a approx. 4' wide space. I was going to put an enclosed cabinet below and a lit display area above, but just may do it from as display from toe to ceiling. I did want to router a place to make a glass top (a lot like yours). I was thinking standards or drilled holes for the sides for ajustable shelving. You never know, I may collect something different size and catagory years from now.[] 

 I will make some smaller scale and hanging cabinets for another area of the house, fireplace, etc. I have already bought most of the materials a long time ago, minus the glass and hardware. Guess I need to get to work, huh? You should see the built-in I made for my media room. Four years ago, I spent almost four months building this deep wall unit for my stoneware, books and large TV/Stereo.

 My only question is: How are the shelves supported in the middle? No hurry, but if you get a chance throw a photo up. Once again, Thanks. I think about the design of these almost daily and have for some time and the above has given me a ton of ideas and answered many things.[]

 BTW - Nice large cylinders, magnums, demis on top - beautiful colors.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Petty ,
  Yes , I have been after my Drake's for a very long time. I started out collecting Rare to Extremely rare Bitters..... It didn't matter if it was a Square , Figural , or what type. And then I saw a few mold variants of a Drake's at Shows that I didn't even know existed , like the Arabesque and the no " X " . They started to catch my attention. And they come in so many different colorations. I just really liked the Plantations and decided to see how many mold and color variants I could get. I have traded some really rare and great bitters for some of my Drake's . I know they are a common Bitters ..... But Drake's have always been very desirable and I think they shall always be a bottle collecting favorite. 
  I have in my collection an extremely rare mold variant ( Ring and Ham's D 108.5) that not many people know about. I look at all the Drake's I see for sale now to see if it might be a D 108.5 . I have only ever seen this one and I stole it off ebay for 95.00 several years ago. It has chamfered base corners on all four coners. Here's a pic if you'd like to see one. So keep yours eyes open whenever you see a Drake's.  Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Meech !
 I will get a pic of the center support and post it here shortly . 
  Brian


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 29, 2005)

Killer Drake Collection. I only have one of those. I'm liking all those colors.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey in the second photo, the one where it starts off 

 "Hi Meech , 
 The display I have pictured is backlit with flourescent tubes.... one light to a shelf ( 4 foot tubes ). ...."

 Why does that Drakes have such a wide mouth??????? 
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2005)

BRIAN...yep, I had my grubby little paws upon those semi-cabins a couple of times....ya see my fingerprints and drool trails?
 Probably not , as Ralph woulda cleaned them prior to selling...(I guess)[&:]


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Brian S. 
 I just found an old document that says the Ravenna Glass Works in Ohio made $200,000 worth of Plantation Bitters bottles in one year, probably 1864. How many molds were there for the Drakes bottles? I've heard it said the the 4-logs are the earliest. Were the 5- or 6-log bottles around by 1864? Is there any way you could guess which varient was made in Ravenna? My hunch right now is that it would be one that doesn't come in puce, though I could be wrong.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 24, 2006)

Those beauties deserve a window,,,there is nothing prettier than some Drakes in a sunny window.


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 24, 2006)

I had 3 drakes at one time, they are one of my favorite bitters,very impressive lot you have.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 25, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: bttlmark
> 
> Those beauties deserve a window,,,there is nothing prettier than some Drakes in a sunny window.


 
 Thanks guys ! I'm proud of them !
 I wish they were in a window ( nothing looks better than natural light backlighting your bottles ) ..... I have been debating on adding a bottle room on the house with a big picture window out of direct sunlight to display them in . Who knows .... I may when I get some time.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 25, 2006)

That's something to look forward to.


----------



## notoriousgreasemonke (Nov 24, 2006)

Brian That is an absolutly beautiful collection. I didnt know Drakes came in that many colors. Especially the one pic with the clear. That I have NEVER seen. Absolutly awsome. Here I am just an amature collector trying to get one... I can't say it enough beautiful man. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## citori40 (Nov 25, 2006)

Brian, what an awesome collection! The Drakes have aways been a favorite of mine. I made the decision a while back to collect historical flasks but your Drake's collection makes my mouth water! The display case really shows them well (even if its not natural sunlight). I think the diffused florescent backlighting is the best way to display old glass when natural lighting is not an option. My wife is getting very nervous. I showed her the picture of your display and she sees me eyeing her built in shelves. When I grabbed the tape measure she finally said "if you do that you have to find a place for the kids pictures and the wedding pictures". I was quick to fetch a cardboard box from the garage![]


----------



## notoriousgreasemonke (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL My wife said the same thing whenI started filling up her china cabinet..And I did the same thing you did grabbing cardbioard boxes. She wasn't going for that though. ...Again Brian, beautiful collection.


----------

